# Just want to make sure I'm not losing it...



## Glennman CBO (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm doing the International Code Campus practice exam for the 2009 Fire Plans Examiner test. There are several questions related to Table 2703.11.1 (control areas in group M, etc).

A typical question would be "What is the maximum number of gallons of a class 3 oxidizer would be allowed in indoor control areas in a 2 story type M occupancy where a sprinkler system is installed per 903.3.1.1 and the product is in approved storage cabinets in accordance with 2703.8?". Actually, I believe this is the actual question.

The base amount in the table is 115 gallons.

The number of control areas would be per Table 2703.8.3.2. I come up with (7) control areas.

4 on the main floor would = 460 gallons per area totaling 1840 (increasing footnotes b and c apply accumulatively).

3 on the 2nd floor would = 345 per area (due to the 75% above grade plane reduction) x 3 (control areas) = 1035.

Total amount I come up with is 2875 gallons. Their answer is 2415.

In the calcs they provide, they do not include the 'cabinet 100% increase' provision, but rather only 115 gallons (base amount only, with no 100% accumulation).

I've gone over it several times and come up with the same answer. The issue here is that there are 5 or 6 questions on this table, and their reasoning is the same on all of them. I recall working those tables before with no problem (while doing their other practice exams).

Am I losing my mind, or have they lost theirs (or both maybe)?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe you should be using Table 2703.11.1


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 6, 2010)

OK. That's the table I'm using.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 7, 2010)

I have never used the Campus Code practice exams so I asked the 3 here that have for bldg plmb & mech and they all said they found 2 or 3 question that did not have a correct answer to choose from so maybe you are correct. I am not familiar with working this part of the fire code yet. It is on next years goal Fire Inspector I & II and then Fire Plans Examiner


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 7, 2010)

A lofty goal. I'm working toward Fire Marshal, since I already have the technology portion through my CBO.

Just another addition to my cert wall.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 7, 2010)

Is the question too hard?


----------



## peach (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe it's a bad question.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 12, 2010)

What's bad about it? It's actually a very good question that provides the test taker with an excersize in the use of the table.

The only question I have about it is whether or not the answer that I have for it is correct.

I didn't write the question. Someone with the International Code Campus wrote the question.


----------

